# Pics: Staurogyne repens flower



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Came back home to a little surprise today. Just wanted to share a picture of the flowers. Will post another picture once they bloom.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooh... Looks nice. Can't wait to see the flower.
Are you growing it emersed to put in a tank later or just because?
I've always wanted to start an "emersed" planted tank with things like UG, and other flowering plants. Guess this one's being mentally added to the list =)


----------

